# Some 335d education



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey, fellow dieselites...I know, I haven't posted in forever, but well...I've been super busy.

I just wanted to share some thoughts and some warnings to you modders out there based on what I've dealt with.

As you know, my d was far from stock. Tuned (JBD, DTUK, VAC), meth injected, secondary cat removed along with the mufflers, intake.

Now, my first word of warning. Do not...do NOT even consider meth injection unless you have a way to have your DPF removed and coded around. There are multiple reasons for this, most of which revolved around soot buildup and the frequency at which it happens, and the necessity for more frequent regen cycles.

Without going into a lot of detail, the combination of the mods I had on my car resulted in the death of a turbo, and previous to that, a serious situation where the engine bay almost caught on fire (down by the DPF neck, as a result of soot blockage...not the methanol).

The DPF is so restrictive, it's not even funny (we did know this), but it simply wasn't built to handle the regens necessary to keep up with the soot creation. There were times I had to drive 30-45 minutes, and FORCE regen through my BT because it wouldn't do it itself.

Don't let me deter you from a piggyback/ECU tune, though. My issues never resulted around any of the piggybacks I ran (the last one I was running was the JBD, but it was necessary to control the meth pump, as Terry modified it to do so).

Simply put, this was a limited run here in the states, the support for mods is few and far between (in the states), and unless you're willing to part with the ability to use your car for days to send things off to the companies that can tweak your ECU, be happy with your piggyback and move on.

Now, I'll answer specific questions about my experiences with the car, but in its last months, there was 3 books worth of stuff I went through, so be gentle. My fingers can only type so much.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice to see you back man.

You are 100% right. We've been working with a local tuner here and people would be surprised at the amount of tweaks to a tune when deleting the alphabet soup on this car. Turbo over-spooling is very important to monitor and get right post DPF removal. Faults will arise if not properly tuned with the potential to completely blow your turbo(s) down the line if left unchecked.

My friend has recently removed everything on this car from EGR, SCR, DPF and DEF. His EGR is completely blocked out and coded out and operating at 0% duty cycle. However, because of this, he's also noticed that it takes longer for his car to warm up and reach normal coolant/oil temperatures.


----------

